# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kestilän kesämotti

## Jouni Seilonen

Oulussa ilmestyvä sanomalehti Kaleva kertoi eilen linja-autoliikenteen alennustilasta: Kestilässä ja Merijärvellä ei kulje koulujen kesäloman aikana busseja.  Tarkkaan ottaen Kestilästä pääsee perjantaisin Ouluun ja sunnuntaisin Kajaaniin.  Lehdessä kerrottiin Kestilän kunnan järjestäneen kutsuliityntätaksin nelostien varteen.

Vanhaan hyvään aikaan Kestilän kautta kulki ainakin seuraavat linjat vuoden ympäri ja joka päivä tai M-P :
Oulu - Kuopio pika
Oulu - Joensuu pika
Oulu - Iisalmi
Oulainen - Vaala
Kajaani - Kestilä
Iisalmi - Kestilä
Oulu - Kajaani postiauto
Oulu - Ahokylä (myöhemmin -Pyhäntä) postiauto
Kokkola - Vaala postiauto
Palvelun määrä näyttää suuresti romahtaneen.

----------


## kemkim

> Palvelun määrä näyttää suuresti romahtaneen.


Kestilä on varsin pieni paikkakunta, joten tämä on ymmärrettävää, yleinen suuntaushan tuo on ollut pienillä paikkakunnilla. Linja-autoyhteydet ovat säilyneet paremmin suurten kaupunkien läheisellä maaseudulla. Pitkiä suurten kaupunkien välisiä vakiovuoroja on lakkautettu, mutta pikavuorot ovat säilyneet. Pikavuorot tosin kulkevat nopeimpia reittejä pitkin, joten niitä on siirrelty pois kirkonkylistä aikojen kuluessa. 

Parempi tilanne on suurten teiden varrella olevilla nauhamaisessa muodostelmassa sijaitsevilla kunnilla, sen sijaan syrjäisillä yksinäisillä kunnilla on huono tilanne, kun ne tarvitsevat ihan omia vuoroja ja matkustajia ei paljoa tule pienestä väestöpohjasta.

Ylipäätään bussivuoroja on liian vähän, kun ei edes Salosta kulje vuoroja Hämeenlinnaan tai Forssaan, eikä Hämeenlinnasta pääse Jyväskylään bussilla.

----------


## LateZ

Onkohan Kestilässä kenties kesämotin aiheuttaja tyypillinen? Liikennöitsijä lakkauttaa lupaliikennettä viime tingassa ja ostomäärärahat lääni on jo käyttänyt. Tämä johtaa usein hulluun tilanteeseen, jossa kannattavuuden rajoilla ollutta, aidosti tarpeellista vuoroa ei osteta, sen sijaan olemassa olevilla sopimuksilla ajatetaan lähes tyhjiä busseja muilla reiteillä. Taitaa sentään M-P bussiyhteys ympäri vuoden kaikkiin kuntakeskuksiin olla lääninhallitustenkin tavoitteena.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Pitkiä suurten kaupunkien välisiä vakiovuoroja on lakkautettu, mutta pikavuorot ovat säilyneet. 
> 
> Ylipäätään bussivuoroja on liian vähän, kun ei edes Salosta kulje vuoroja Hämeenlinnaan tai Forssaan, eikä Hämeenlinnasta pääse Jyväskylään bussilla.


Pitkiä kaupunkien välisiä pikavuorojakin on lakkautettu:  Kokkola - Kajaani -aamuvuorot; Oulu - Kestilä - Kuopio kulkee enää vain P,SS kouluvuoden aikana.  Kajaani - Rovaniemi -pikavuoro on muutettu vakiovuoroksi!

Hämeenlinnasta pääsee linja-autoa vaihtamatta sellaisiin yllättäviin määränpäihin Kanta-Hämeen ulkopuolella kuin Orivesi ja Huittinen.

----------

